# Prostitution.



## Zaskar (Jul 25, 2008)

I am after some access for a film I would like to research / make.

I aim to enter it into the depict competition at the w shed.

I was wondering if anyone knows any one who is working as a prositute who may be happy to talk to me about taking part.

The angle is humanistic not the obvious shock horror it aint right crap, and not 'what a pity'.

Shot to nothing, I suspect a personal approach by yours truly will be needed but i tht I would try you good people first.

Please spare me the rather obvious and crass comments ( well do your best)

Ta, Mark.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jul 25, 2008)

[This boy feels he needs an intro to a prostitute]

Friend, they're just waiting to talk to you, and do things for money. If you feel you must wait for an introduction to talk with a prostitute, you won't get very far in this life.


----------



## Zaskar (Jul 25, 2008)

Tut.  Any helpful comments welcomed.
And friend, I would considor getting a different life coach. ;-)


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jul 25, 2008)

Life coach.............please stop, it's hurting my sides too much.....

You live in Bristol or something? Don't they have hookers there?

You'll notice as you drive by, they'll make eye contact, maybe beckon to you? Let that be the icebreaker, and just forego the third party introduction.


Or is it that you want to talk to one without paying? Cheap bastard!


----------



## Zaskar (Jul 25, 2008)

Lol - I am fully aware of the trade - plied as it is at the top of my street.
If you are genuinely intersted the reason for attemting an off street approach it is that it is far more likely to produce a fruitful working relationship.

This film idea has been researched as it was part of my application for a MA in documentary film.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jul 25, 2008)

Zaskar said:


> Lol - I am fully aware of the trade - plied as it is at the top of my street.
> If you are genuinely intersted the reason for attemting an off street approach it is that it is far more likely to produce a fruitful working relationship.
> 
> This film idea has been researched as it was part of my application for a MA in documentary film.



Fair enough, but I might disagree. You might find that once you explained yourself to a street hooker or two, one might actually be interested in what you're doing, telling her story, etc, what with them being people, and not just 'hookers'.

There's a local photographer named Lincoln Clarks [there might be an 'e' on the end of Clark] He did a photo essay on sex trade workers in an impoverished area of the town. Turned out pretty well, and he didn't know these women beforehand.


----------



## isitme (Jul 25, 2008)

There are often community projects set up to help prostitutes in big cities


----------



## Zaskar (Jul 25, 2008)

Yes - it's not clear by any means what will work best.
As for the direct approach I will try this too, but I am hoping one of my female friends will help with that soon.  I think that is far more likely to facilitate things, and I would feel far more confident too.

I also will be approaching local advocacy / support organisations - there are a few.

Ta.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jul 25, 2008)

isitme said:


> There are often community projects set up to help prostitutes in big cities



Like stag parties, you mean?


----------



## Zaskar (Jul 25, 2008)

isitme said:


> There are often community projects set up to help prostitutes in big cities



My above posted as you did. ta.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jul 25, 2008)

The thing about some community group, is that they'll trot out their local spokesmodel.

Is that what you want, or do you want the reality of the unnamed and unknown woman from a streetcorner?


----------



## isitme (Jul 25, 2008)

Johnny Canuck2 said:


> The thing about some community group, is that they'll trot out their local spokesmodel.
> 
> Is that what you want, or do you want the reality of the unnamed and unknown woman from a streetcorner?



That isn't true

They are set up to help women who are on the game and women who are out of the game, and if you ask them nicely and they believe you then they will put you in contact with these women (if any of them want to be involved in the project)

It's a much better approach than trawling red light areas with a video camera


----------



## isitme (Jul 25, 2008)

Johnny Canuck2 said:


> Like stag parties, you mean?



what are we gonna do with you johnny?


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jul 25, 2008)

isitme said:


> That isn't true
> 
> They are set up to help women who are on the game and women who are out of the game, and if you ask them nicely and they believe you then they will put you in contact with these women (if any of them want to be involved in the project)
> 
> It's a much better approach than trawling red light areas with a video camera



See, that's where we don't agree. These organizations often have political agendas, understandably so. They will also be aware of which women are the most well spoken, and often they will be ones who agree with whatever it is the group agrees with.

That's all fine and dandy, but if I were making a film about the life of prostitutes, I'd rather go and find one out there in the dark streets who isn't necessarily USDA approved.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jul 25, 2008)

It's like journalism, and imo, the lazy journalist would go to some organization and say, whip me up a hooker for an interview.

The hard working and award winning journalist will go out and scare up his own interviews the hard way.


----------



## isitme (Jul 25, 2008)

Johnny Canuck2 said:


> See, that's where we don't agree. These organizations often have political agendas, understandably so. They will also be aware of which women are the most well spoken, and often they will be ones who agree with whatever it is the group agrees with.
> 
> That's all fine and dandy, but if I were making a film about the life of prostitutes, I'd rather go and find one out there in the dark streets who isn't necessarily USDA approved.



You do have a point there

Depends how far Zaskar wants to go. to make a really truthful film about it would also involve gettting to know pimps and so on. It seems like quite a lot to take on


----------



## isitme (Jul 25, 2008)

Johnny Canuck2 said:


> It's like journalism, and imo, the lazy journalist would go to some organization and say, whip me up a hooker for an interview.
> 
> The hard working and award winning journalist will go out and scare up his own interviews the hard way.



It isn't that black and white

You could make an incredibe documentary purely through some organisation or a terrible one interviewing street girls


I hope we aren't ruining your thread Zaskar


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jul 25, 2008)

isitme said:


> It isn't that black and white
> 
> You could make an incredibe documentary purely through some organisation or a terrible one interviewing street girls





Chacun a son gout!


----------



## isitme (Jul 25, 2008)

Johnny Canuck2 said:


> Chacun a son gout!



les goûts et les couleurs ne se discutent pas  

(yes ok i fucking looked it up)


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jul 25, 2008)

isitme said:


> (yes ok i fucking looked it up)




C'est dommage...


----------



## isitme (Jul 25, 2008)

desole


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jul 25, 2008)

La fenetre de ma francais est fermee....


----------



## isitme (Jul 25, 2008)

lol

c'est un afflicttion terrible


----------



## Zaskar (Jul 25, 2008)

No - not ruining my thread, but the french was a bit random.  Some interesting stuff up above.

This treatment will only be 90sec long for the competition.  Obviously not time to explore the subject in depth but time enough to show the humanity and reality of a person who works the streets, and hopefully stick a pin in peoples prejudcies.

Any discussion about this subject on here can only help me out.


----------

